# Lie Nielsen block plane



## Dusty56

How much did you pay for this little miracle ?


----------



## WayneC

I have the larger adjustable mouth planes, been thinking of picking this one as well. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Purrmaster

Cost was $115.00. The standard price on the Lie Nielsen website.


----------



## JohnChung

I have this plane and it does have issues with grain reversal despite a tight mouth. A standard plane would
work well along with this plane. Still it good plane for tuning up working.


----------

